
Gobot 0.10 released – Golang framework for robotics and IoT - deadprogram
http://gobot.io/blog/2015/10/27/gobot-0.10-less-is-more/
======
kylequest
Gobot is also a name for one of the malware families :-)

------
MrQuincle
Is there a comparison with ROS somewhere online?

